# What IMAGE you have of other TDF members....



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

To all TDF members this thread as the title suggests is about what kind of image you have of other TDF member......
Basically everyone forms an image of other members in their mind when interacting with them in the forum...
for e.g many members think [MENTION=128807]nandcob[/MENTION] is a girl
Even i have an image for majority of Member that i have interacted with through this thread lets share this image in see how correct out imagination or perception is.....
While posting about the image of a member you guys can tell about what you think about their character, personality, Economical/Financial background , Literary Background....

I will Initiate this thread by posting about my image of Forum member     [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION]


Spoiler



Well According to me he seems to be very well Educated and highly intelligent kind of guy having very friendly nature and no ego about all the knowledge he has....
he seems to have vast plethora of knowledge in IT field. The kind of person who knows his things/gadgets from inside out. And he doesn't hesitate to share that knowledge with all of us without any second thoughts......
As far his financial Background goes I think he works really hard to earn his stuff..... not unlike some people who have their vast heritage to spend on useless stuff....



Please put your thoughts about others in spoiler cause its one's own opinion and might not be true, but everyone has the freedom to express their thoughts without affecting others.......


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2014)

This is gonna be lot of fun.. or the thread is gonna get locked soon


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

RCuber said:


> This is gonna be lot of fun.. or the thread is gonna get locked soon



i started this thread to avoid the flaming in the forum that happens........ flaming only happens cause people don't know each other properly if they do they can understand each other also properly..........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 23, 2014)

This if for [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]



Spoiler



I think he is a very hard working guy, working at day and gaming at night  He's very calm and always posts after reading he whole thread.



This is for [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION]



Spoiler



He is a man with detailed knowledge on stuffs, especially about the IT industry.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2014)

^ I think of you as an advanced AI, with perfect point wise answers and 0% human error


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^ I think of you as an advanced AI, with perfect point wise answers *and 0% human error*



Didn't get that.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2014)

Dont worry, i mean it in a positive way, your rig suggestions are one of the best in TDF


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Dont worry, i mean it in a positive way, your rig suggestions are one of the best in TDF



No one can get Chuck Norris Approved that easily , he has to be brilliant


----------



## powerhoney (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



I totally agree that you are one of the real silent heroes of this forum, helping each and every member!!! 


 [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



I always thought you to be some techie uncle in TDF, always thought that you are way older than many of us... Not to be taken in a negative way!!!


 [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]



Spoiler



The most deserving TDF mod, techie, etc etc to infinity!!! One hell of a guy!!!


----------



## Nipun (May 23, 2014)

RCuber said:


> or the thread is gonna get locked soon



I think the same.

At least move the thread to cavern.


----------



## snap (May 23, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



afaik rcuber is the youngest unkel in the forum there are much older guys also 


cilus, harshil and ashish are the hardware trio


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2014)

^^ LOL 30+ yea I know I am not the oldest, I think InfraRedDude started calling me that and it caught on. There is another known uncle [MENTION=1388]din[/MENTION] .


----------



## ratul (May 23, 2014)

I think that [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] has a very good and detailed knowledge about IT, [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] very hardworking and intelligent guy, [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] is a girl who's on her troll,  [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] as a one of the true spambots ,  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] as one having good Audio equipments knowledge,  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] as a mature rubik's cube..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2014)

Everybody knows about famous members, but some are real gem-

  [MENTION=98741]nbaztec[/MENTION] - Google class talent (and I mean it), truly admire him and dream of matching him. Hail !

For  [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]  - I swear half of the TDF traffic would be washed away had you not been here 

PS: We've got the best admin among all tech forums


----------



## $hadow (May 23, 2014)

This one is for   [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



Man you are the best and Mr.dependeble when it comes to audio gears and AC. I learned a lot from you.


   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



You are a great fellow to talk about laptops.  And you use your knowledge to the best of what you should.


  [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



When I was new here you was the only person who helped me a lot at that time. Thanks man



 [MENTION=68917]Krow[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



I received my first ever digit warning from you so all I could say is that you looks like a strict person


----------



## snap (May 23, 2014)

whitestar



Spoiler



the networking guru and very eager to help + pretty active in the anime/manga thread


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

well i was kind of thinking more detailed images of everybody .................


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 23, 2014)

for  [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



plenty of knowledge in PC hardware and stuff and is very helpful.



for   [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



a sleepless guy working hard at day , gaming at night and a true mod. you are truly hardworking


for   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



a very helpful guy and plenty of knowledge in routers,modems and networking and a thorough researcher 



for    [MENTION=149570]ASHISH65[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



he has been very helpful to TDF for pc hardware stuff,posting rig suggestions, posting links in corresponding news(cpu,gpu etc) sections  which are definitely worth a read.he is not active nowadays though.



for    [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



a  guy who has been helping TDF members to get best vfm rig for their hard earned money and helps peopl in other sections too .


 for    [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



i dont think i have to say anything about this guy!! he has been brilliant helping guys especially at mobile section.



there are many too, but i cant remember right now....


----------



## Nipun (May 23, 2014)

For  [MENTION=88645]Jaskanwar Singh[/MENTION], I have this _image _in my mind:


Spoiler



*manilbambi.com/cache/caricatures/king-sardar-manil_h480.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (May 23, 2014)

OK i have time for one...He is no body but our dear  [MENTION=134755]audiophilic[/MENTION]


Spoiler



So called audiophile,who came to TDF to shamelessly advertise TWINWOOFERS by posting reviews and to make money


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] 
A nocturnal hardworker ! Never seen this guy offline ever


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 


Spoiler



Reading camera reviews and different techniques all day and helping TDF members for better cameras


----------



## ashs1 (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


Spoiler



if you have doubts about camera/photography, these guys are the experts !!


  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] 


Spoiler



the guy who solves the rubik's cube in under 30 secs..( takes me a whole 1 minute to solve 1 side  )


  [MENTION=119528]randomuser111[/MENTION]


Spoiler



provided perfect news of products from sony before its launch !! .



 [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]


Spoiler



the guy who works whole day in IT sector & still finds time to play Playstation...RESPECT !! Also, i found his posts in career section rather useful !! 



 [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]


Spoiler



An awesome troll..i am still confused as to whether he's a guy or a girl !!


----------



## Nanducob (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] 


Spoiler



Close friend aand fellow metalhead.Is fond of anything metal.Works at night shifts(not sure) and spend rest of his time on steam,guitar,TDF,Facebook etc Oh yes and he hates bollywood


----------



## .jRay. (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION]

The guy with the annoying avatar.


----------



## Nanducob (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION]


Spoiler



Actully is an fgt.still  one of my close friends.The person with the most annoying avartar in te history of TDF.
Fond of meme culture,plays video games,trading,reddit,funny things,pranks.Has a brother and doesnt really reveal himself cos is flyingcow



- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> well i was kind of thinking more detailed images of everybody .................



We cant unless its real life.To get more details we have to live together in a house or something.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> well i was kind of thinking more *detailed images* of everybody .................



i though NSFW content will lead to bans


----------



## Nanducob (May 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i though NSFW content will lead to bans



Goku in naughty mood


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]:


Spoiler



Well I have personally met him. So this is kind of personal experience. He likes to present himself as a troll. Successful a lot of times. Have a knack of making others feel like a fool. And never misses an opportunity to knock out others in an argument. But personally he tries to help anyone he meet. Helped me correct my bad habit of making double past errors on IRC. (It took months. Maybe even a year.) He understands the big picture, the grand scheme of things, and take necessary action for the benefit of entire community not just on small scale. For eg, he once told me to underquote the price of products a little on forum, so that people do bargain and get stuff for cheaper price, offline). I can write a lot of things, but everything would fell short at his height of intellect.


     [MENTION=26920]Liverpool_fan[/MENTION]:


Spoiler



I just can't write enough about this man. He don't post anymore now. But he is a hell of a guy. He was very active in FOSS movements. I met him personally too in Nehru place. And contrary of my perception of him as a well built guy, he was just a small and thin guy, with mature looks. But no mistake since he had a brain which exceeded his health.  And contrary to failed attempts of trolls by ico, LFC was a Master of trolls. He made me realize how dumb I was on IRC. Ah the good ol' days. Together with ico, he was the only one who was very close to my online life. But those days are now only in the past.


     [MENTION=98741]nbaztec[/MENTION]:


Spoiler



He was a man with a plan. He too, like LFC are not active on forum or IRC now. But the short period which he spend in past years taught me great deal of things. I met him personally too. His personality, unlike LFC, was very accurate. High on octane, short tempered, a geek for geeks but a troll for those with wrong sense of superiority. In terms of his interests in programming he was way ahead of his time. To get an idea of his creativity, just visit his site: *nbaztec.co.in/ (that was built years ago).
I miss this guy very much. A bot which he programmed "Qirc" is still among us in the form of "Hexerr" on IRC. His witty dialogues, unmatched confidence and the agility in behaviour used to give me inferiority complex, but in a positive way as it inspires me even today to do good stuff.


   [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]:


Spoiler



He was the fourth member of IRC. I have never met this guy in my life. But all the talks which I had with others about him I have this image in my mind about him: *krow.me/images/hsrmeme.jpg  
hsr, please don't ban me for this!  But that meme was funny which I made for you years ago! 

Nevertheless, since I never actually met him I "had" this image of him as one who drinks a lot and is a very spoiled child who never misses any chance to hurt anyone. But recent posts by him and some conversations on IRC, have made me realize he is not that bad a person I once anticipated. 


   [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION]:


Spoiler



We used to talk a lot on the chat relay. I have this image of him as a gifted child which was born with a silver spoon. But he never abuses all the facilities which he receives, and makes every effort to respect that. He seems to me a guy with clear conscience, and always having a knack to learn new things. He is not afraid of getting his feet wet if he wants to swim. And even gets ready to make a fool out of himself, if he knew he is learning something.


     [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]:


Spoiler



He seems to me a very humble guy. Everybody knows his interests and passion for all things mobile. But very  few people get the treatment which I got when I was first rooting my LG Optimus P500. It took me maybe an hour or two to successfully root and install custom recovery, and I was very nervous then. But this guy, "Sam" was with me the whole time on FB chat. He guided me all the way through the process and helped me to console the never wreaking moment, when I thought I am "finished"! 
Thanks Sam.



Probably, I will write about more members later.


----------



## aaruni (May 23, 2014)

I'll let everyone know that   [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] forced me into writing this reply.

 [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] : you have proficiency in all things mobile, and play a *lot* of borderlands2.
   [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] : general good guy. seems to have most answers for hardware queries. has some immense obsession with my last name -_-.

 [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] : when he still had the gabbar singh avatar, I actually thought he and raaabo were co-workers or something. is very strict.

 [MENTION=26920]Liverpool_fan[/MENTION] : you sir, taught me everything I know about linux. Or atleast you not telling me how to do stuff is the reason I know all I know.
   [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] : you never did sing the channel anthem, did you?
   [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] : you sir, are a great guy, a good friend, helpful, kind. only if your english was a tad bit better


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2014)

^ Short and sweet.
About my english being pathetic.. well, it seems Hollywood didn't help much!


----------



## flyingcow (May 23, 2014)

@vibhavtek


Spoiler



probably the most helpful guy in the forum, love his unbiased and intellectual nature, wish he was here with us, we all miss u vibhavtek


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2014)

i have had the good fortune to interact with some members during the Playdates. here they are: 
 [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] : He is the Go To guy during any issues during playdates. he keeps up his game servers so that we can play on it, even if he is not playing. you know what? he bought me a game on Steam through His credit card coz i dont have one, to activate my steam account. Yeah. *He payed out of his pocket.*  I owe you one, bro.  He is devastatingly efficient with a sniper rifle, even on assault maps. he is married, has a business, and still plays a LOT. hats off to you!!

@Anorion : he is the true gamer guys. plays any and all games. plus he is also helping me out on a personal project. during PDs, he is mostly quiet, and never uses profanity.  if you play the PDs, and get to listen to a little boy like voice, then that'd be Ano. 

@Gameranand : He makes the PDs worthwhile with his constant banter  i mean, i just listen to him talking and comical use of profanity, and i laugh.  
 [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] : listening to his voice, you'll never guess he is a school goer. sounds like a 35-40year old wise a$$ dude. he runs around the map a lot, and regularly gets pwned a lot by others. 

plus i have interacted with some other members..
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] : owns a helluva lot of photography equipments. and regularly doles out awesome photos, and good suggestions. i will rob his house sometime. 

@Gollum : We played GTAV online sometime back. is a good guy, but trolls a lot. one time we were playing, he kept music playing into his mic to troll the other palyers


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2014)

I missed out 
 [MENTION=119528]randomuser111[/MENTION]  


Spoiler



Sony guy  Very helpful suggestions and news from him ....only due to him I put my confidence back on Sony mobiles


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] What gotham wants is a white knight and we must give them one, but what gotham deserves is the true dark knight *flies away*


----------



## Cilus (May 24, 2014)

Nice thread really liking it, will post definitely about my thoughts...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

forgot to mention about   [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]


Spoiler



The most unluckiest guy in TDF(or probably in this world !!) who had some gruesome experiences at RMA-ing products(not just one or two but many ). also missing his colored signature


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Nice thread really liking it, will post definitely about my thoughts...



looking forward to it...........


----------



## ico (May 25, 2014)

Orkut testimonials??


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2014)

@ico @Faun :


Spoiler



Their sense of sarcasm !! 


 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , @nac :


Spoiler



Addicted to the shutter sound.


 [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] @cilus @harshilsharma :


Spoiler



These guys bring some really quality content and help to the forum



@Rcuber


Spoiler



Apke to charche har jagah hain.. 
A man in his mid 30's , bald head , developing applications at day time , playing games at night , and gifted with good sense of humor . 



@$hadow


Spoiler



Co-operative , friendly and interactive.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION]


Spoiler



One of those camera man types that u see in movies and cricket matches full of high teck camera and super zoom lens..........

age around 26-28


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] and 
  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] the best known for games. Superb playing skills and gaming knowledge.Also add Kunal and anirbandd. Had a great time playing graw2 with them.




   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for keeping our beloved tdf pd's servers online and helping out on various issues




   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] for his great knowledge of laptops and his liking for my fav. Z510

 [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] for great help on IT topics


Everyone is equally talented


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol.. . I started pursuing this hobby recently only.  , ps I am 21.


----------



## 10 numberi (May 26, 2014)

Is this some sort of bollywood award function where everyone comes on stage acts stupid and pat each others back.


----------



## snap (May 26, 2014)

^^
2cool4this


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Is this some sort of bollywood award function where everyone comes on stage acts stupid and pat each others back.



lol i didn't say to post only good things....... i said to post the images they have in mind...........


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> lol i didn't say to post only good things....... i said to post the images they have in mind...........



+1...


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> lol i didn't say to post only good things....... i said to post the images they have in mind...........



I said both things, and I recommend to say both things too.
But the fact is that most of the members here are not mature enough to take "bad things". They may take offence.


----------



## nomad47 (May 26, 2014)

Strange to see [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION] not being mentioned once


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] 
I started forming opinions of someone only after watching nandu being hostile at a newbie in TDF. I was pissed and we had an arguement (me and nandu) over it. I thought I would never ever bother to talk to this guy afterwards. But opinions change in time. We had warm exchanges of ideas in different threads involuntarily and I am sure I dont find him being bad at someone now and i realize that indeed it is his nature to troll. 

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Strange to see [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION] not being mentioned once


----------



## Nanducob (May 26, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Is this some sort of bollywood award function where everyone comes on stage acts stupid and pat each others back.



I'm sure that lot of people had bad experiences regarding other members atleast once and this will become a fight thread if they do so.Sometimes its someone's fault and other times its because of taking comments too seriously.


----------



## hsr (May 26, 2014)

Most of all, this is the Internet. Everyone has their opinion and thoughts, everyone has their "freedom of speech" lol. Just before this thread derails, I'd like to remind you guys that this is not a thread to start and/or discuss flamewars.

You are entitled to your opinion as long as it doesn't sound much defaming. Many behave differently online and offline, this thread doesn't give you any permission to judge people and pass it on.


----------



## snap (May 26, 2014)

“Most people do not see the world as it is. They see it as they are”


----------



## sam9s (May 26, 2014)

wowo interesting thread and interesting to read as well. When I joined TDF, I was a very regular poster, and knew quite a few people, but with time the participation has gone down, and lots of members from my time also have left. Now though I post but mostly its on the Must watch movie thread, where I am an absolute regular .........but its good to see ,members interacting with each other with respect ........


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2014)

I am not really good at this and was hoping to sit this one out, but since  [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] has dragged me in to this, well, I'll give this a try.

  [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]


Spoiler



Shares my craze in heavy metal, rock and all that good stuff. Gets high sometimes (as per his signature), lives in Kerala, spends most of his time on the offtopic thread.



I have a lot to say, about everyone, but my aspergers syndrome makes it hard for me to express myself. Therefore, my apologies.


----------



## aaruni (May 26, 2014)

I forgot about you!
 [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] : the guy with the shotgun xD


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2014)

aaruni said:


> I forgot about you!
> [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] : the guy with the shotgun xD



Is that a reference to how I play Quake 3?


----------



## aaruni (May 26, 2014)

Call Of Duty 4 (playdate)


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2014)

Oh yeah! mp_shipment with shotgun FTW.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

^mp_shipment with shotgun is OP lol.. I had 28/3 in a match
we should do mp_Block with snipers


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2014)

^guys control , this is not your MP game discussion thread.


----------



## 10 numberi (May 27, 2014)

I don't know [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] much but I think  he is not as cool as this person(see picture below) in real life! Btw this is the picture which comes to my mind whenever I see his name.
*i.imgur.com/e9ruy.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> I don't know [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] much but I think  he is not as cool as this person(see picture below) in real life! Btw this is the picture which comes to my mind whenever I see his name.
> *i.imgur.com/e9ruy.jpg



hehe. me too 
actually, he's much helpful .


----------



## Nanducob (May 27, 2014)

Guys am i ugli ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not really good at this and was hoping to sit this one out, but since  [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] has dragged me in to this, well, I'll give this a try.
> 
> [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]
> 
> ...



just found out, i too have Aspergers Syndrome. Google and Wiki are really great.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> Guys am i ugli ?



no. 
"nandu, sabka bandu" isn't ugly. 
still cant stop


----------



## Nanducob (May 27, 2014)

^well,you cant be sure, since there are other disorders having the same symtom.eg:social anxiety


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION=121420]d6bmg[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



much helpful in the PC configuration section.


         [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] :


Spoiler



Knows a lot about software and hardware both. very informative, #RESPECT. helps a lot.
have had lotsa of difficulties with RMAs but probably the best man to contact for help in dealing with RMAs because he has much experience.


     [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



deals very awesomely with Networks. this is the person to contact when you need any networking help


         [MENTION=35568]acewin[/MENTION] , 


Spoiler



good at PC hardware, has high thinking


         [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



very helpful, lot of knowledge, feels much senior



           [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



already mentioned. 
on a serious note, good guy, good knowlegde, can be a good troll at times



            [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



Mobile guru.
also has a good grasp on PC hardware.


           [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] : 



Spoiler



[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] already wrote what I was about to : 


Rishi. said:


> Apke to charche har jagah hain..
> A man in his mid 30's , bald head , developing applications at day time , playing games at night , and gifted with good sense of humor .


and       [MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION]
:





ashs1 said:


> the guy who solves the rubik's cube in under 30 secs..( takes me a whole 1 minute to solve 1 side  )





        [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



helpful guy. NITian
helped a lot when i was about to choose my field of Engineering


        [MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



a guy with good thinking, NIT Durgapur passout 
he too helped in choosing stream


        [MENTION=152602]ShankJ[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



tries to help and quite helpful too, but sometimes posts without researching. 
No offense buddy. happens with the best of us sometimes.


      [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



has the ability to explain complex things in a simple manner.
thinks before posting.


    [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



at first i thought he was some tech guy in his mid twenties. then found out he was even younger than me. 
the person on this forum who I try to become manytimes. 
so much knowledge at such an age. hats off. 
hope I had even 50 percent of yours.


   [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



kind and helping, tries to help in many subforums.


  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] : 


Spoiler



the camera expert


----------



## powerhoney (May 28, 2014)

Ico is younger than you???     
Guess I also had a wrong image about him!!! 
Sorry, [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]...


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

I always thought  [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] was older. Like in his 40's


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> I always thought  [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] was older. Like in his 40's



lol ico unkle........


----------



## powerhoney (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



Likes super cute avatars!!! Gets  at 500 post count!!!  
Has wrong perception of  [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] like me!!! 

Forgot to mention, is a 3 word Nobel laureate for literature!!!


----------



## aaruni (May 28, 2014)

My image of [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] :

*www.wizards.com/dnd/images/dod_gallery/Feral_Troll.jpg


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 2, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 2, 2014)

.jRay. said:


>



so you did understand the rest ??? 
  [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] : please explain the spoiler thing.


----------



## icebags (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*global3.memecdn.com/stealth-mode-activated_o_1168408.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jun 2, 2014)

icebags said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol u think so


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

.jRay. said:


>



I meant that you were a regular in the "3 word story" game before that thread was closed by the mods!!!
Boo hoo... That thread was one of my favourites too!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 3, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I meant that you were a regular in the "3 word story" game before that thread was closed by the mods!!!
> Boo hoo... That thread was one of my favourites too!!!



Aha. We should create another.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

[MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



To start with, this guy is the supermassive blackhole in the center of TDF galaxy and he feeds on monstrous amount of trolls. You can throw any amount of troll into him, he will consume it and stay with an unseen force of gravity to attract more trolls. The singular side of him also reveals that he can also devour unknown quantities of hard reproach, chide or even abuse in the light of correctional acts towards him. Everything and anything happening within the event horizon of TDF threads and posts gets twisted in a relativistic manner inside his mind, and he emits comments or suggestions which are...well...sometimes...bad ..i mean real bad..and stupid. 

But that is not the point, i'm not trolling here either, the commendable part is his insurmountable patience, its very easy to get annoyed in this world, and its human nature to defend own reasons however illogical or flawed they might prove. Across forums there are kids, fanboys and fangirls and loyalists and activists and moderators having their own way of dealing trolls or posts against them, mostly they get impatient, reply with equally devastating trolls or just start dog-fights OR if really wise, knocks the teeth down the throat with documented source of knowledge. 

This guy does absolutely nothing, no quarrel, no fighting, no references, no talk backs nothing. The essence of neutrality. That actually is praiseworthy, people like this in work-space is invaluable, you can not get furious with such people and also redo them with your own mold, and also learn when to shut the f**k up. That's something.

P.S- in PC suggestions its as inevitable as death that he will suggest BLUE-RED LED FANS no matter what the budget is and play low-ball in the GPU section.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 3, 2014)

^I agree with his patience part; at a point of time, I even thought to write that here.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha lol


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

vaibhavtek had the patience no man ever had


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> vaibhavtek had the patience no man ever had



  true that ?

I have not encountered him, may be he was gone already when I joined. I ever wonder how that time was, i have heard so much of him.


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

He's still here as far as I can guess his nature. Dude had the shame of a rock, throw another rock at it and it would still sit there on top. Specialised in starting a thread and going into stealth mode...


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2014)

Nobody knows vaibhavtek as much as hsr does. Best of friends, worst of enemies.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]


> As hes a mod,I thought he's somewhere in his 30's working with digit..Later I found out hes just a year older than me


 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]


> I always wonder why he bans people


----------



## snap (Jun 3, 2014)

hsr only bans people who don't play Dota


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2014)

@Faun


Spoiler



I imagine him as crazy  korean or japanese guy based on his dp and movie recommendations.

His language also sounds alien to me sometimes




@Sujay


Spoiler



He reminds me of a kid child online



@Rcuber


Spoiler



I imagine he was slim young geek. But was wrong when saw a photo of Bangalore meet thread.



@ico


Spoiler



Creative guy.Keeps changing name and profile.Long ago banned himself for studies  which made me think he is strongman of TDF.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't play dota...
Oh cr@p. I do, i do.. I'm playing it right now.


_Update:_

I thought i knew y'all 
After reading the posts here i don't think i know anyone here that well..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 3, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> @Sujay
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You raised a serious question on me 



Spoiler



Pretty weird though


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2014)

ico said:


> Nobody knows vaibhavtek as much as hsr does. Best of friends, worst of enemies.



lol is it correct?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Things have changed.




dashing.sujay said:


> ^I agree with his patience part; at a point of time, I even thought to write that here.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2014)

I've merged bavusani's dormant account(s). Turns out he's quite an old member.


----------



## snap (Jun 5, 2014)

bsunil i presume


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2014)

and one more, registered in 2006.


----------



## icebags (Jun 5, 2014)

and there has not been any official response from bavusani's side yet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2014)

ico said:


> I've merged bavusani's dormant account(s). Turns out he's quite an old member.





icebags said:


> and there has not been any official response from bavusani's side yet.



I already asked the MODS to give back my old bssunil username instead of bavusani but they are not willing to give it back.All the other forums have bssunil as a username but only here I have bavusani as a username.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> and there has not been any official response from bavusani's side yet.





bavusani said:


> I already asked the MODS to give back my old bssunil username instead of bavusani but they are not willing to give it back.All the other forums have bssunil as a username but only here I have bavusani as a username.


There you go...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 5, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I already asked the MODS to give back my old bssunil username instead of bavusani but they are not willing to give it back.All the other forums have bssunil as a username but only here I have bavusani as a username.



Doesnt matter if ut is bavusani or bssunil. You are famous everywhere brother


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 5, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I already asked the MODS to give back my old bssunil username instead of bavusani but they are not willing to give it back.All the other forums have bssunil as a username but only here I have bavusani as a username.



Dont worry Sire ! what difference would it make?you will always be that amazing person even without your real name

Pls.
Im not flattering you.
Just adoring one of your recent accomplishments from periods back in 2006.

You will always be our guide and inspiration.
Keep Rocking


----------



## icebags (Jun 6, 2014)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/owGCSI4.jpg


Spoiler



 there be or not be..... 
*i.imgur.com/E2wwYJF.gif





        [MENTION=37534]sjoardar[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/y2ij8jl.jpg
i know hes not always like this, no offense, it's just an image. 


        [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*bestclipartblog.com/clipart-pics/-camera-clipart-3.jpg


        [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/D3jiEUu.gif


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

Do I look like a baby to you? :/
Explain please!


----------



## snap (Jun 7, 2014)

Innocent like a baby?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2014)

This is pretty funny, something  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] said looong before he was a mod 
*www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/169647-how-what-cook-olive-oil-post1832769.html#post1832769

I was digging up old threads and i cant stop laughing


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2014)

its an IMAGE 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vqGzMvn.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> This is pretty funny, something  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] said looong before he was a mod
> *www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/169647-how-what-cook-olive-oil-post1832769.html#post1832769
> 
> I was digging up old threads and i cant stop laughing



lol...I was a lot funnier back then.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

Sometimes it's very hard to make sense what Faun tries to say , but it definitely means something , maybe a different level of intellect.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> its an IMAGE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


well not exactly the right type of image i was asking..........

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


srsly guys you are taking the word image too literally..........


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2014)

^ ah not really, those are the actual images appear in my head when i think about them guys. i am being innocent here. 



Vyom said:


> Do I look like a baby to you? :/
> Explain please!


multiple reasons.  i think many of the members will agree with me.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 10, 2014)

I think,sometimes images are better than words to express/convey.
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*7e8c.https.cdn.softlayer.net/807E8C/origin.theweek.com/img/dir_0090/45196_article_full/w/320/h/192/just-one-more-tweet-dad.jpg?205.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*c1.staticflickr.com/1/23/30779354_92d42c64f3.jpg



 [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg433/scaled.php?server=433&filename=vlcsnap8776668hg.png&res=medium



 [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2939/14441254985_dc5bcda99c_c.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2014)

kaz said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

[MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION], the guy to contact for UPS and inverter queries


----------

